# Problems with women's cycling



## Jack Rackham (Nov 26, 2008)

I see Etrusa race was canceled completely. Lost Grimpers, lost Montreal Cup and the Tour, lost AgmenTOC women's races. What will be next? There is a decent start to a three part blog/post/reply about problems with women's cycling here.

http://www.kerry-litka.com/main/word...omens-cycling/
http://www.kerry-litka.com/main/word...cling-part-ii/
http://www.kerry-litka.com/main/word...ycling-part-3/

Also Brissago was canceled, I heard today, sad.

Jack Rackham


----------



## Jack Rackham (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry guys and girls, I screwed up the links. This is the root link, then part 2,3 and 4 are off on the side panel. 

http://www.kerry-litka.com/main/wordpress/2010/01/26/the-problem-with-womens-cycling/ 

Jack


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry for the most part Kerry is full of it as is pointed in the responses to her posts. She taking the issues that happened to her team and generalizing them out to the whole field witch is BS. 

The title of her blog post should be "The problem with my cycling experience"


----------



## velogy (Jan 19, 2010)

problem?

that girl makes a lot of really good points. as a "professional" racer I really can't argue with her. she's not necessarily overgeneralizing. 

the way i choose to look at this is that professional womens cycling has absolutely exploded in the past 6 years. it is going to take time for the rest of the cycling word to catch up. it's going to take a minute for people to see that dollars spent in womens cycling is worth the investment. 

6 years ago womens fields were combined with jr feilds because there just werent enough of either to justify individual races and therefore permits for time. this was happing in california (the biggest most competititve state for cycling.) 

last season we saw beginner womens fields fill out so much they had to be divided into two seperate races of 50 riders each. These are the two ends of the spectrum.

i am certainly not saying we should sit and wait and sit and be patient and wait some more for stuff to turn around. on the contrary, we need to ride harder. we need to race smarter and really fight for the sponsorship dollars that are out there.

bottom line is we are in the middle of a really really cool time for womens cycling in the us. we get to see this sport unfold right in front of us. they stuff that we do right now is going to impact the sport forever. if i can race my butt off, my "daughter" will have the opportunity at a real pro career. 

what we all do and say right now will impact the sport. every promoter who has the opportunity to grumble about a womens field and begrudgingly do it anyway will directly impact the sport. every woman who races like the give a crap will directly impact the sport. every male bike racer/enthusiast who is verbally supportive will directly impact the sport. 

the future of professional womens cycling in in your hands. it's like a choose your own adventure book without that awesomely terrible artwork.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I loved those books... but I always cheated & looked ahead to see which one I should follow...


----------



## velogy (Jan 19, 2010)

heh.  in this case we can already predict the future so it makes the choosing really easy. knowhadimsayin? i wish i could find one of those books.


----------



## Jack Rackham (Nov 26, 2008)

Part 5 is up...

http://www.kerry-litka.com/main/wordpress/2010/02/17/the-problem-with-womens-cycling-part-v/


----------

